# Poodle Rescue (midwest)



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So many dogs looking for their forever home... I don't know how people live with themselves... and how anyone could continue to breed dogs just blows my mind.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I use the rescue me website in my area. We have been able to rescue several poodles from that site. If anyone needs information on how it works, it's fairly straight forward. You will find rescues advertise there, shelters, and families of individuals. Sometimes there are fees associated with adoption and sometimes not. 
It is not a perfect set up! You can try contacting the individual but that is not always successful for some unknown reason. You can click on a button to alert the admin if you are not getting a response.
It is notches above Craigslist, but still has it's issues.
Good luck everyone in that area of Rescue Me.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> ... and how anyone could continue to breed dogs just blows my mind.


Wow, that is just so offensive. 

There are many reasons why a dog may need to be re-homed. Probably each one has its own story. Looking at the numbers, there are very, very few Poodles in re-home situations compared to the total population of Poodles. 

In your perfect world, every family should just take whatever dog comes along or wait months for an acceptable fit. Consider a young family looking 
for a pet. Should they take the 13 year old dog? Should they take the dog that doesn't get along with kids? Or one with health issues? They may be
waiting until the kids are off to college for the right shelter dog. 

If it wasn't for breeders, the Poodle wouldn't have a happy temperament and be relatively healthy breed. And there would be a lot of homes 
missing the pleasure of experiencing joyous nature of a Poodle.

You should get off your holier than thou high horse. Comments like that are one of the main reasons I don't come to this forum very often.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

gr8pdls said:


> Wow, that is just so offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh My last wait for my chosen breeder to have the right match for me was two years, the one before her three years - could you imagine how long I would have waited for a rescue to have one for me? Oh wait, there was one rescue who might have had one but I was DQ'd because I live in a highrise without a fenced yard!
But at least nobody has to worry about my perfect match landing in rescue - she will be cherished here every day of her life (even though the poor baby does not have her own yard).


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, I have not noticed any shortages of dogs, anywhere, ever ...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Quote--Oh wait, there was one rescue who might have had one but I was DQ'd because I live in a highrise without a fenced yard!
But at least nobody has to worry about my perfect match landing in rescue - she will be cherished here every day of her life (even though the poor baby does not have her own yard).

How right you are, I personally have seen this at the local Humane society. And it really upsets me. A former friend of mine (note I said former) took a beautiful little shu to the HM society. I found out and sent a friend to get the dog, it weighed about 8 pounds. Because she had no yard they would not let her have the dog. So she purchased one the dog goes to doggy daycare, if the woman cannot take the dog sitters are hired to stay at her house with the dog, groomed every other week, and she adores the dog. No excuse for not letting the lady have the dog, she was in her early 60's and financially quite well todo.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Quote--Oh wait, there was one rescue who might have had one but I was DQ'd because I live in a highrise without a fenced yard!
> But at least nobody has to worry about my perfect match landing in rescue - she will be cherished here every day of her life (even though the poor baby does not have her own yard).
> 
> How right you are, I personally have seen this at the local Humane society. And it really upsets me. A former friend of mine (note I said former) took a beautiful little shu to the HM society. I found out and sent a friend to get the dog, it weighed about 8 pounds. Because she had no yard they would not let her have the dog. So she purchased one the dog goes to doggy daycare, if the woman cannot take the dog sitters are hired to stay at her house with the dog, groomed every other week, and she adores the dog. No excuse for not letting the lady have the dog, she was in her early 60's and financially quite well todo.



I do understand that they want to be careful to make sure that it is a good home that will take care of them no matter what, but really some of the stories that you hear are insane! At that point I had raised and cared for six tiny poodles, had just lost my 13 year old, had two very well cared for ten year olds, and I could have given them truckloads of references, but I wasn't good enough for their 3 year old, $800 rescue! 
Maybe I could adopt a Pitbull from my local shelter, there are plenty of them available, I am not sure, I have never tried because I don't try to adopt dogs that are not a good match for me! Thank goodness there are plenty of breeders who would be thrilled to let me have one of there puppies, or I would have no dogs at all, which would be horrible for me because they are by far the most important thing in my world!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I know rescues have to be careful but I agree that they often go overboard. All my previous dogs have been rescues and I was on the list for a Springer Spaniel through rescue but they would not place a young dog with me because I had not had a springer before. They kept telling me that old springers still have a lot of energy. I could not make then understand it wasn't about energy to me it was the health issues of a senior dog. I had just been through losing both collies and I didn't want to have to face that again so soon. It drug on over six months and finally I got so frustrated dealing with them I just began to look elsewhere.

I am so thankful a wonderful poodle breeder had my wonderful blue spoo girl available!! My vet says when he dies he wants to come back as one of my dogs so I think I could have handled a springer if they had not been so controlling!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree too that some rescues go over board !!! My mom was turned down twice!!!! No dog on earth could have a better home. But you don't have to go to a rescue to rescue a dog. My mom now has 4 Boston Terriers, all are rescues, but not from a rescue. I guess you can call that a re-home. 

I went to breeders to find a St. Poodle, I bought a 7 year old retired breeding bitch. And I love her more than life. In a perfect world she would have been 2 or 3 years old. I got Stella a year later with some issues, but it has worked out and she was only 2. I have gotten a wonderful, fully trained Boxer from the pound. There are great dogs out there if people look and are willing to work with them. But most of my dogs have been a dog in need of a re-home, grown, trained, healthy and less than 3 years old. 

I think there are way too many puppies being born everyday. I would love to live in a world that needed no pounds or rescues. Where having a dog was a bit harder to come by and people did not just throw them away when life gets busy.

I did not mean to upset anyone with my comment, but it does blow my mind that so many people breed their dogs. I could never do it, knowing that 1000's die everyday from lack of homes. But we all find a way to justify what we want to do...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> So many dogs looking for their forever home... I don't know how people live with themselves... and how anyone could continue to breed dogs just blows my mind.


The majority of the dogs that end up in shelter situations did not come from responsible breeders who follow up with each puppy owner long after the puopy is gone and who ask for first right of refusal to buy back any puppy they have sold at any time. Without people responsibly breeding dogs, all we have are the puppy mills and greeders. Without responsible breeders, there would be no purebred dogs - no poodle. Most of us here love the poodle for many of its unique, breed specific traits and so we should continue to support rescue as well as supporting responsible breeders who spend their lives working to protect the breed.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

CM, breeder like you and others here are so few and far between. Carley and Stella came from such a breeder and that is why I had no problem taking two of her dogs. I wish everyone was like you guys but that is not the case. I am not throwing you and others like you under the bus, it's the guy that lives near me that breeds his Lab every time she comes in and puts an ad in the paper... I want to slap him silly. You can get a Lab at the pound any day of the week.

P.S. Another reason I could never breed. I personally know a family in this town, great house, great jobs, 3 adopted beautiful children, you would be smiling from ear to ear sending your puppy STRAIGTH TO HELL WITH THEM. When I came to know this family and how they treat their animals, I knew that any breeder would have giving them a puppy with a home check, references ect. You can never know for sure and I just would not want to have that responsibility.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have never had any desire to breed a dog myself. I agree that there are way to many people who just do it to have the experience!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> CM, breeder like you and others here are so few and far between. Carley and Stella came from such a breeder and that is why I had no problem taking two of her dogs. I wish everyone was like you guys but that is not the case. I am not throwing you and others like you under the bus, it's the guy that lives near me that breeds his Lab every time she comes in and puts an ad in the paper... I want to slap him silly. You can get a Lab at the pound any day of the week.
> 
> P.S. Another reason I could never breed. I personally know a family in this town, great house, great jobs, 3 adopted beautiful children, you would be smiling from ear to ear sending your puppy STRAIGTH TO HELL WITH THEM. When I came to know this family and how they treat their animals, I knew that any breeder would have giving them a puppy with a home check, references ect. You can never know for sure and I just would not want to have that responsibility.



Maybe what you should have said is that you don't know how anyone could breed their pet, I think we all would have agreed with that. It was just that what you said seemed to include responsible breeders who are not part of the shelter problem at all.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tiny Poodles, they should all be pets ! I don't want to continue with this, I will not get you to come around to my way of thinking and you will not get me to yours.

I don't think CM is part of the problem. I also think all of her dogs are pets.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

S


Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodles, they should all be pets ! I don't want to continue with this, I will not get you to come around to my way of thinking and you will not get me to yours.
> 
> I don't think CM is part of the problem. I also think all of her dogs are pets.


I'm not at all talking about myself. I've bred one litter. I'm talking about all of the many established breeders who dedicate their lives to improving and protecting the breed we LOVE. The Poodle breed would not exist without these breeders. These breeders are not few and far between and they are not the cause of unwanted pets ending up in shelters.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodles, they should all be pets ! I don't want to continue with this, I will not get you to come around to my way of thinking and you will not get me to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think CM is part of the problem. I also think all of her dogs are pets.



Sorry, I thought I understood and agreed with your way of thinking from your second post, but if you think I didn't, OK.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the other side of the story: i recently read a newspaper article about concern in the uk that corgis could die out - not enough being bred to guarantee the future of the breed. i have no idea how great the possibility is, but i believe the person being quoted was associated with the breed club.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> I know rescues have to be careful but I agree that they often go overboard.
> 
> Hello
> Rescue seems to be having a negative day and I would just urge you all to consider the good they do for poodles and other dogs.
> ...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think the sheer volume of dogs that commercial breeders produce does put reputable breeders in the minority, which is sad, as those are the dogs that wind up in rescue and add to the problem. In a perfect world, only reputable breeders would exist.

Rescue and shelters have their faults, but they're just trying to put a bandaid on a huge societal problem. I also think it's very easy for the people who work in rescues or shelters to get jaded. It's hard to maintain perspective when you deal with the dregs of humanity everyday, and they lose trust in people. That's where these rigid policies come in- and they may be at times misguided, but it's done to protect the dogs. 

I was turned down by a small regional poodle rescue to be a foster home because I use a doggy door. They didn't want to hear how I manage it safely, when I block it off, etc. It was black and white- and she said they would NEVER adopt to anyone who used a doggy door. Unfortunate, because I do provide a pretty good foster home, and have rehabilitated and successfully placed a lot of very compromised rescue dogs. And Lord knows, my own dogs have it pretty darned good. But this rescue had a lot of ex- breeder dogs who were flight risks and I think it was their way of trying to keep the dogs safe. All they knew of me was a voice on the other end of the phone. Is it right? Absolutely not. Is it understandable? I think very much so.


----------

